# Looking for some general advice. Regarding going from an AS into a BS.



## ElysRealm (May 23, 2016)

To make a long story short I really buggered up things when I got out of high school thus I couldn't get into any good 4 year schools. So a year ago I joined a local state college (they offer a few 4 year programs but none in what I wanted) and have been doing well. However I quickly found the program I selected wasn't what I wanted to do and I want to swap to something in engineering because I've always had in interest in it and I think I could do well in it. Problem is the engineering degrees at this college are only AS (2-year's) and I'd like to know which one would be best for the sake of transferring into a BS later on down the road.

My choices...

Architectural Design and Construction Technology / ARCH-AS

Aviation Maintenance Management Technology / AVAMM-AS

Drafting and Design Technology / DRAFT-AS / http://web.spcollege.edu/courses/program/DRAFT-AS

Engineering Technology / ENG-AS / http://web.spcollege.edu/courses/program/ENG-AS

____

The last two are the ones that interest me the most. I was wondering if I could get some input on what I should choose (based on my relatively limited options) and where these could possibly take me. You'll also notice towards the bottom they have sub-routes I can choose to specialize in. Again just really not sure what I want to do quite yet with all of this.


----------



## Supe (May 23, 2016)

Most of the Engineering Technology core courses should be direct carry overs.  Depending on discipline, some of the second-tier stuff might.  You may get credit for those, but they may not count towards your majors.


----------



## jijir83 (May 23, 2016)

I have a lot of friends who got messed up doing things this way. Other than CA, I haven't heard of other schools where credits were transferred without students having to lose some or even a lot!

My advice is to look at your time as a transition out. You need to find out what your transfer school options are. If your school has an arrangement with 4year schools then get with your advisor to figure that out. Then take classes based on what those schools will take as credit. One of my friends took 6 years to get a BS because his 2year school credits didn't transfer.

A lot of schools will take your prerequisite like physics, calculus, statics etc.... but some won't. I think it's very important that you find a transfer program/school first and tailor your classes that way. Your advisor should help with that and if they can't then go to 4year schools yourself and see an advisor there.

God luck!

Sent from my SURTAB-722-3G-HD-1S using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (May 27, 2016)

So many states have different rules, but I think in general you get more credit for classes if you finish the Associates Degree before transferring, or sometimes it may not matter, I would just check with the school that you want to transfer to.

Lots of people have done their first 2 years at a non engineering school,  classes like Calculus, chemistry, etc should all transfer, just make sure if you take physics, you take calculus based physics if you want to transfer to an engineering school as they generally wont accept the non calc based classes (for the engineering degree)


----------



## ptatohed (May 27, 2016)

ElysRealm said:


> To make a long story short I really buggered up things when I got out of high school thus I couldn't get into any good 4 year schools. So a year ago I joined a local state college (they offer a few 4 year programs but none in what I wanted) and have been doing well. However I quickly found the program I selected wasn't what I wanted to do and I want to swap to something in engineering because I've always had in interest in it and I think I could do well in it. Problem is the engineering degrees at this college are only AS (2-year's) and I'd like to know which one would be best for the sake of transferring into a BS later on down the road.
> 
> My choices...
> 
> ...


jijir83 gave great advice.

My JC (Jr College/Community College) had a partnership program with the local Universities where, if you entered into an agreement and took all of the classes at the JC listed on the agreement plan, you were guaranteed university credit for the classes and guaranteed admittance into the university (in my case SDSU - San Diego State University).  There was no AS associated with this agreement.  See if your college offers a similar transfer agreement.  And my advice would be to skip the AS if your ultimate goal is a BS.  You'd likely waste time by taking unnecessary or un-transferable classes.  And the AS will mean nothing once you obtain your BS.  If you think you may stop at the AS level, then by all means acquire one.  My advice then would be to select the drafting degree as I think it would be most beneficial in obtaining a related job.  Good luck.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 27, 2016)

jijir83 said:


> I have a lot of friends who got messed up doing things this way. Other than CA, I haven't heard of other schools where credits were transferred without students having to lose some or even a lot!
> 
> My advice is to look at your time as a transition out. You need to find out what your transfer school options are. If your school has an arrangement with 4year schools then get with your advisor to figure that out. Then take classes based on what those schools will take as credit. One of my friends took 6 years to get a BS because his 2year school credits didn't transfer.
> 
> ...


this.  it will largely depend on the school you would eventually transfer to.  many are extremely picky on what they allow to transfer.


----------



## WingNut (Aug 3, 2016)

As a former College Dean, here is what I would suggest-- find the 4 year school that will allow you to transfer your JC credits.  Speak to an advisor at the JC who knows about transfer and articulation agreements.  An articulation agreement says that what you take at the JC will transfer, without penalty of credit loss to a 4 year campus.

All of the first 40 hours of general education are the same, English, math, humanities, etc.  If you need calculus, take it at the JC-- the teachers are better, you will not have graduate students who may or may not know how to teach.  Sometimes, some graduate students have a difficult time with English, if this is not their native language.

What I am suggesting is "reverse engineering", using the tools that you have.  However, as I said above, the first 40 hours are all the same and should transfer anywhere.  As was mentioned above, if you need physics, take the calculus based physics AFTER you have completed the calculus series.  Just develop a gameplan, with an advisor, you will be on your way in no time.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 4, 2016)

I started at the local community college before transferring to the university and all the advice so far is right on the money. I found an advisor at both campuses to ensure a smooth transition. I only lost 1 class, but I knew it was coming.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 4, 2016)

also be prepared for having to make in effort to find a place with the new classmates.  the study groups have been formed already since most have spent the prior 1-2 yrs already together.  You are the outsider and there are always clicks that cold shoulder change.


----------

